# It's Offical Butt Avi Day!!!



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

So post your ass baby!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have one of my backside

But I do have one of the frontside


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

bf....is that your ass????????? holy why were you using mine if yours looks like that


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes that's me... I like yours better, much rounder and fuller!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I don't have one of my backside


You can borrow one of fade's???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

use vin's ass his is the best ass in the world


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

hey my ass is back  how come my ass is bigger than everyones though  must be the donuts


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2003)

ssshhhh... it's me butterfly.... I wanted to look at fade's ass today 

He's going to freak when he gets online and sees his ass everywhere


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

fade as if thats your ass......your so silly.
going and using an ass double.
i hear you dont need one at all...cause yours is superb 

thanks bf.

this forum is hilarious with all these asses around. good idea bf


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2003)

Gee thanks Honey.....gotta change my password


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Damn, how'd you find out so fast


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

lol bf you kill me
whos ass is that?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

It really is his!!!  I took it one day when he was sleeping


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

WHAT  bf you are a lucky lucky women....that is even nicer than Vin's ass....well not quite....but you know what i mean....nice catch ......i am a sucker for a good ass.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

OMG I can't believe I'm doing this! *blushing*

K- there's mine


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

nice one jodi........i am lmao over here.......wait until fire sees what he has missed....he is gonna be soooo upset......we have to leave the butts up for a while


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

i wonder if pb is still breathing  or if he had a heart attack.....why is everyone so quiet today....hope that they arent enjoying this too much


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm not leaving my butt up there.  Today is it   If they missed it too bad! 

We need more guys butts up here!


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2003)

Booties every where


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

i love it.

jodi you leave your butt there 

you have a nice booty. you should be proud to show it off


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love it.
> 
> jodi you leave your butt there
> ...


I second that Jodi!!!  Leave it up at least until the weekend!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Over 5000 posts with my ass all over the place


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey I got over 7600!!!  OMG, I didn't realize it was so many 

At least your ass is nice and tan!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Well between you, Fade, JBo and myself we have almost 20,000 ass pics all over IM


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

nt scribbles in notepad again _ ... I LOVE this thread ... giggle ... butts everywhere _


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well between you, Fade, JBo and myself we have almost 20,000 ass pics all over IM


WOW that is a lot!!!  Maybe we'll get a lot of newbies to join


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 10, 2003)

I would have to say yes Jodi, that is a mighty fine ass you have!!!  Keep it up!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

asses are everywhere and members are all laughing 

pst guys i just got a raise  i thought that i was meeting with the big guy cause he found out that i am on IM too much...instead he gave me a raise  i am happy now


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes that's me... I like yours better, much rounder and fuller!!!



woo hoo ... I'm spending a whole week with Mrs.Butterfly ... how fly is that??


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> asses are everywhere and members are all laughing
> 
> pst guys i just got a raise  i thought that i was meeting with the big guy cause he found out that i am on IM too much...instead he gave me a raise  i am happy now


CONGRATS!!!

Now can you come to Vegas???


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

I have to join this now, didn't know this was here, silly me, no we can share another butt, get jenny to make sawheet post his thong pic up here  LOL  We definately need some more guy booty action, a nice round butt on a guy nothing is better, well almost nothing


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

the* missus* was quite impressed with Fade's pic ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

sawheet will be here soon and i will take his pic when he is sleeping and post it 

bf= you know what i may just be able to go now....but i have to some how convince them to give me vacation days....


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2003)

WooHoo Pam!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 10, 2003)

wheew It's raining booty,, please take my umbrella!!!  I want to get real wet!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Someone could borrow one of fade's... can't you tell I LOVE his butt!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 10, 2003)

this is a test to get my time stamp correct.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Someone could borrow one of fade's... can't you tell I LOVE his butt!!!


Hey, I can't blame ya there B - Fade's got a nice butt!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...instead he gave me a raise  i am happy now




Probably because he saw your butt!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Where's yours Leslie???  I know you got a nice butt... post it!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

lmao.......thats gross


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats JBo!

Yeah Les, we wanna see!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

yah where is your ass?
and how did the shoot go?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2003)

No butt for me 
I showed enough butt yesterday

Photoshoot went awesome J'Bo! Thanks for asking


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

wasnt it fun? i have so much fun doing them. whats next for you?


----------



## Blieb (Jul 10, 2003)

But, but, butt.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

everyone


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

This is hillarious, I just think none of the guys can compete with the hot gals butts!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> This is hillarious, I just think none of the guys can compete with the hot gals butts!!


Huh....mines up?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok yours is awesome, loving the pic BF is one lucky gal if i do say so, so talk to the rest of your compadres and get them to step up


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok yours is awesome, loving the pic BF is one lucky gal if i do say so, so talk to the rest of your compadres and get them to step up



the missus says I could compete


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, lets see it NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

I said the missus thinks that ... she also says I'm big  

It's a wife's duty to build up her frail husbands ego ... 

nt brings out his notpad and scribbles _ ... in my world, my a$$ kicks a$$ ... hehe ... Nt laughs to himself knowing that in his world, he rocks ... _


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the missus says I could compete


She told me the same thing!!!

Aww the secrets we share


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> She told me the same thing!!!
> 
> Aww the secrets we share


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2003)

Rear is my favorite, favorite body part.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

i havent looked at my ass in the mirror for a couple of days....geuss what.....i just did and my ass is back  

all tight and bubbly again.....la la la i am so happy now


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Then you MUST take some new pics for us


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 10, 2003)

Would ya look at all the Booty!! Shazaaaam!  



For once I'm glad AlBob's not here!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2003)

DAMN!!! There are a lot of NICE asses in here. I must say...kick ass thread!!

Ashamed that when avis get changed we won't see them anymore. Oh, yea I will!!! he he he I saved each and everyone of them so I won't forget


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2003)

Just thought I'd state the obvious...I LOVE THIS THREAD.  Those are some sweet asses.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

My ass is not staying through the weekend.  Every post I make I see it.  I'd rather see someone else ass, not mine!


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd rather see yours


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2003)

P.S.  I thought for sure some guy on the board was going to be a smart ass and post his ass.  Thank god I was wrong


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Umm, Fade did and he's the only one!  The rest of you are wussy's!


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2003)

Glad I missed that one.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2003)

Better look quick!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2003)

Oops...................too slow!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Umm, Fade did and he's the only one!  The rest of you are wussy's!



Ever try to take a pic of your own ass???  It ain't easy... besides... the wife has those in hiding... I hope...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Then you MUST take some new pics for us



in only 22 days babe....there will be an assamania here


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 10, 2003)

All I can say is this is one of my favorite threads in the forum.

My favorite bodypart on a woman!!!!!!!

Im very impressed by you gals!!!! 

Your boyfriends/husbands are very lucky.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

bf for president and queen....she made the thread. 

bf and ss....did you notice that we are all wearing similar bottoms?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah go yellow bottoms, yellow just makes you look so tan  LOve that color, now we have to go brands


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2003)

Huh...Bottoms....I didn't have on any bottoms.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh BF your's is white, and still hot, go swimsuits!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 10, 2003)

What a lovely thread to cum home to... I mean come home to. Damn... busted.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Umm, Fade did and he's the only one!  The rest of you are wussy's!


 I think it would be illegal for me to post mine?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes that's me... I like yours better, much rounder and fuller!!!


I like them both......


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> What a lovely thread to cum home to... I mean come home to. Damn... busted.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

I tried to post mine but it was too big....  


Just kidding.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 11, 2003)

Holy shizballs - Im gone from the posts for a week and asses are hanging out all over the place!! 

Prince - you are correct - I need to get pictures up here.

Will all of the asses be up here by the time I get my $7.99 disposable camera developed this weekend???


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh good Jb we need some more hot asses hanging around here    and i am guessing yours has got to be a hot one


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 11, 2003)

I have the worst tan lines on them from last weekend though.  Its kind of funny, but SO obvious..


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> I have the worst tan lines on them from last weekend though.  Its kind of funny, but SO obvious..




I can't stand having tan lines. Last year I had a killer tan, this year I'm dark, but not in all the right places.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> I have the worst tan lines on them from last weekend though.  Its kind of funny, but SO obvious..



I think tan lines are one of the most sexiest things a woman can have.............  next to fishnet stockings, stilletto heels, any type of leather oh and of course a whip


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

there goes whips and JB_427 in the same post AGAIN ... interesting how that happens


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> there goes whips and JB_427 in the same post AGAIN ... interesting how that happens



I knew I liked her for some reason!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey NT!!!  I never knew you wore a thong.... weird but whatever rocks your boat buddy!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I think tan lines are one of the most sexiest things a woman can have.............  next to fishnet stockings, stilletto heels, any type of leather oh and of course a whip



 i dont have tan lines


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> there goes whips and JB_427 in the same post AGAIN ... interesting how that happens



i like jb's whips


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i dont have tan lines



Either you start working on getting some.... or just make sure you bring the stockings, heels, leather and whips!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

heels and whips yes......tan lines and stockings no......


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hey NT!!!  I never knew you wore a thong.... weird but whatever rocks your boat buddy!!!



 ... there will none of that talk now mister.  

JB said she'll bring her whips to Vegas to _show_ Mrs. NT how they work ...


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh, Okay Okay. Due to the barrage of PM's I've received, I'm going to post my big white ass......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

thats funny dm.....ah that pic makes me miss my horses


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> heels and whips yes......tan lines and stockings no......



Hmmm those legs in heels???  OMG!!!!!  I could only imagine. Those calves, so shapely, so tight.....  oh and the best part. Call me weird.. yeah okay I am but still. The sexiest part of a womans body for me?? The ankle... the ankle bone. When she's in high heels, the angle, the curves....  and ya wonder why I love working at a strip club. It's the ankles!!!!!!! 

Hey what thread is this anyway???  oh yeah.. butts!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

You laughing at my ass?!?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, okay, so I wasn't wearing a thong.....sue me!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

you guys are too funny, and oh yeah, J'Bop you are my screen saver, my inspiratino, want those legs!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> you guys are too funny, and oh yeah, J'Bop you are my screen saver, my inspiratino, want those legs!!



Mine too!!! I want those legs!! i want them wrapped around me!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2003)

No tan lines for me either... but I've got one nice little whip fade quite enjoys...  oops, was I not supposed to tell???

BTW NT, LOVE that ass!!!  Can't wait to touch... I mean see it in Vegas


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2003)

ok B..........here ya go!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

nice, now that is what i wanted to see, loving the ass!!!  Oh I think it can be confirmed, we all want J'Bo and have no tan lines!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

DG you just aint right in the head I tell ya!!!! LOL


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2003)

You didn't know that already?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey but it is all good, we all have our little things, some are just more visual  LOL  Some are not, like um........well time for a run to costco for some batteries  LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey but it is all good, we all have our little things, some are just more visual  LOL  Some are not, like um........well time for a run to costco for some batteries  LOL



Oh you are sooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like you!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

dg is that really your tush? man we have some hot backsides here.

ss and pb you two are nuts.....my legs are my worse body part....i hate them 

butt i am getting to like my butt more and more....thanks to the trainer from hell


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dg is that really your tush? man we have some hot backsides here.
> 
> ss and pb you two are nuts.....my legs are my worse body part....i hate them
> ...



Well from what I have seen I love your legs. As my Ole Man used to say "She has legs all the way up to her ass"...  that's a good thang!!!

But you know maybe you are right. Might have to wrap them around me for a bit until I can make sure if I like them or not 

Oh and your tush?? OMG!! I'm in love!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2003)

J'bo--Yes.
SS - You are naughty!! I love it!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, as soon as I have legs abnd a butt like j they are so going everywhere!!!!!!!  I will run around in a swim suit forever!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok, as soon as I have legs abnd a butt like j they are so going everywhere!!!!!!!  I will run around in a swim suit forever!!!!



Uhm why cover all that hard work up?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well from what I have seen I love your legs. As my Ole Man used to say "She has legs all the way up to her ass"...  that's a good thang!!!
> 
> But you know maybe you are right. Might have to wrap them around me for a bit until I can make sure if I like them or not
> ...



PB=  thanks your sweet....wait til you see them next year...

DG= nice work...butt god


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah DG 

NT is that your ass???

  Butts are everywhere :bounce:


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BTW NT, LOVE that ass!!!  Can't wait to touch... I mean see it in Vegas


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PB=  thanks your sweet....wait til you see them next year...


Next year??? You're gonna make me wait a whole year?????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> NT is that your ass???



nope ... Mrs. NT.  I'm in no position to compete with such a well rounded group of asses.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well from what I have seen I love your legs. As my Ole Man used to say "She has legs all the way up to her ass"...  that's a good thang!!!
> 
> But you know maybe you are right. Might have to wrap them around me for a bit until I can make sure if I like them or not
> ...



you have to see the WHOLE package ... BAM!!  The smile, eyes, bod ...


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 11, 2003)

There


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> There


  Nice Ass!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Now that is a well rounded booty if I do say so myself!!!!!  "Want to touch the heiney!!!"


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh, yeah!  I agree Pam!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you have to see the WHOLE package ... BAM!!  The smile, eyes, bod ...



who's package?

Holy this ass thing is getting out of control...

SS can you pick me up some more batteries too please?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who's package?



One has to see you in person to really grasp your 'ie factor ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey I think they sell them in like packs of 100 so I think that should last us for a week or more,


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

Nothing worse than sitting here... alone, single.. and willing, and hear women talk about having to get the batteries out!!!!  

I hope to be reincarnated as a sexual toay of some kind, batteried operated and not a butt plug!!

Oh and NT I have no doubts that I will fall totally in love with J'bo. Body, mind and spirit!!  

You "guys" are making this tough for some of us. I'm too shy to pull out my digital camera and toss a pick of my nekkid butt...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

ss= one week? sounds about right  especially when we start the goodies 

nt= your a sweetheart....did you hear that i am coming to Vegas now? i am....tell mrs.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Nakes asses in Vegas!  

Hey umm Rob you going to Vegas


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

Go Jodi Go, he can be your boy toy, or we can share, up to you  LOL

Oh J you haven't started goodies, I did and wow if it gets worse then this I am looking at some major trips to costco for some batteries  LOL


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 11, 2003)

I like the idea of sharing. Unfortunately, I can't go


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Thats too bad, we are going to have a sweet time! 

Hey NT - tell the misses Nice Bum!  Oh, nevermind, I'll email her!


----------



## Robboe (Jul 11, 2003)

This thread explains so much.

Like why i have photos of men's arses on my monitor.

It is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 11, 2003)

Seems only fair that the females of this board are treated to something nice to look at too.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

And I thank you from the bottom of my um.........well can't say but it thanks you......(dang it reminds me batteries!!!)  LOL


----------



## Robboe (Jul 11, 2003)

Regardless, the female posterior is so much more appreciative to view than the male. Within reason (i.e. providing it fits in the avatar window).

What's annoying is that the posts on other forums of the board have the same avatars so there's no escaping. 

Uuugh.

Jesus, folks, next time just post pictures in one thread and keep normal avatars.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Seems only fair that the females of this board are treated to something nice to look at too.


 We like, we like!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nakes asses in Vegas!
> 
> Hey umm Rob you going to Vegas



nudity in Vegas    Mrs.NT and I can only hope that while in Vegas the we shall seek to enjoy the city in a wholesome manner.  Taking in the various tourist sites that Vegas has to offer.     In the event that there is some nudity, we will not participate  and will be forced to seek enjoyment elsewhere


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Regardless, the female posterior is so much more appreciative to view than the male. Within reason (i.e. providing it fits in the avatar window).
> 
> What's annoying is that the posts on other forums of the board have the same avatars so there's no escaping.
> ...



grrrrr ... having a bad day TDC?


----------



## Robboe (Jul 11, 2003)

Only since feeling repulsed by the many photos of the male ass i'm viewing on this board.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 11, 2003)

I can give you a frontal if that'll make you feel better.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

> I can give you a frontal if that'll make you feel better.


   

TCD-  Really it is all in good fun and jjust relax, go with the flow.  Have a sense of humor, makes things so much better, [plus we all still think you are great anyways


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> I can give you a frontal if that'll make you feel better.


   I'm sure he'd appreciate that!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2003)

I MISSED ALL THE MALE BOOTY


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

BF YOU WOULD HAVE LOVED IT, well next to fade's of course, no one can beat his booty!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2003)

Well either he needs to post it again or someone better email it to me!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

i will e-mail you dg's when I get home, easier to do there then here at work.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2003)

Wait a minute!!!!!!!! I don't want Fade coming after me!
(Of course if you do it, I won't have anything to do with it!) 
Why would B want to look at mine anyway?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

well then it is ebing kepot for my use then


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't care if B doesn't..............


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

i am still keeping it for my use


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> i am still keeping it for my use


I have something else you can use.......   oh wait no I don't never mind. Forget I said anything.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

ha ha, unless it is detachable, i think we are outaluck anyways  LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ha ha, unless it is detachable, i think we are outaluck anyways  LOL


Hmmm no it's not. That would hurt!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

yeah, no pain, that is for J and her whips  LOL  ok be back in a bit gym time  !!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn...gals are lookin' sweet


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> yeah, no pain, that is for J and her whips  LOL  ok be back in a bit gym time  !!!


That works for me!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

K, I'm done looking at my ass.  Butt avitar is down.


----------



## Dero (Jul 11, 2003)

Too bad!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I don't care if B doesn't..............


Send it my way SS!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Go Jodi Go, he can be your boy toy, or we can share, up to you  LOL
> 
> Oh J you haven't started goodies, I did and wow if it gets worse then this I am looking at some major trips to costco for some batteries  LOL



no i am getting them from the states and they havent arrived yet...period is here too. may actually not wait to get them from the states...ok i am gonna go pick them up now ...lol. since i am going to costco today i might as well stock up 

TCD= just show us your ass already...come on i know you want to


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

I hate I missed all of the good butt pics.     Any chance of them being reposted???  (Oh how do you beg online?  )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2003)

my ass is still there....so is bf's and ss's


----------



## butterfly (Jul 12, 2003)

so is fade's!!!


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> my ass is still there....so is bf's and ss's



Yes they are and such lovely ones they are!!!     I was actually referring to the ones that have been taken away.  I could look at these AVI's ALL day long.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

so aer you saying our asses are not good enough???????  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2003)

jodi and mrs. nt's asses are the only ones that are gone.

unless you were speaking of dg's ass....you want dg's ass back? lol


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

I took mine down as well.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

oh yes how could we forget  

meany


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

OMG   (I think I'm in LOVE!)


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

This is getting taken down in 5 seconds.. 


Five...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

JB ... are you the owner of that fine AV?


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

Four


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

Three


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

TWO


----------



## pogo (Jul 14, 2003)

That is a very perty bottom.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

ONE.  

NT - I dont know what you're talking about


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

Mines gone too


----------



## pogo (Jul 14, 2003)

Was!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

I saved it just in case ...  

That way I'll be able to identify you in Vegas.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

It was a very very nice one too, may I commend Butterfly on her outstanding taste in men.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

Jodi, all I have to say is WOW!  You are SMOKIN'


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey hey.. I remember your ass! It was a great one too! 

So same to you


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I saved it just in case ...
> 
> That way I'll be able to identify you in Vegas.



 I wont be walking around without bottoms!

And if I am, we have a problem!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2003)

JB, either you or NT need to e-mail yours to me! I was working!


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> It was a very very nice one too, may I commend Butterfly on her outstanding taste in men.


Why thank you JB.



> I wont be walking around without bottoms!
> And if I am, we have a problem!


Where will you be bottomless then?


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> JB, either you or NT need to e-mail yours to me! I was working!


You want a pic of NT's ass but not mine


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

That image will be forever etched onto my eyes.


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

Sexy huh?


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

That's an understatement.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

It's bad enough knowing she's on the same coast as me and I can't do a damn thing with it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> I wont be walking around without bottoms!
> 
> And if I am, we have a problem!



problem  ... no bottoms = no problem


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> You want a pic of NT's ass but not mine


 Read! Jodi's!!!!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

You missed a good one DG. DAMN!


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> It's bad enough knowing she's on the same coast as me and I can't do a damn thing with it.


Poor thing


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Read! Jodi's!!!!


Oh


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

hey i never got to see it either  
come on one more peep..........please please please


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

you have to be fast and save them ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

I know Jodi please we want to see one more time


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

so NT share the wealth    PLease I bed of you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

well some of us actually work at work 

please please please come on jb please please.
i will show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

How many people vote I make a collage of all the booties that have been used for avi's lately???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

well iam taking mine down soon cause its like 10 times bigger than all of yours


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

ah come one j we love looking at your booty  and BF i vote yes!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

well i think that i may be offending some people with my ass in their face....maybe we should do a back avi.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

back would be fun but what about those of us without someone to take a pic????


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

What about calves?  Then the guys can play too!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

how about your fav body part whatever it may be


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

Ta da


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

looks like back it is, will take pic tonight


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> looks like back it is, will take pic tonight




I like your current avitar. Nice smile


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

i like robs back and butt....hey is that the same nudy photo as the ass shot?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

well thank you, but should take pic now, face has thinned out a bit  LOL  And by the way nice back, and ass, lets see some front sometime


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i like robs back and butt....hey is that the same nudy photo as the ass shot?



Yep,  it's from a series of pics I took to document my all over natural tan I got last year.  My back looks much better this year but I don't have any pics.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

back it is!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

holy cow nt nice back


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

Back it is....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2003)

holy crap  these are some hot hot hot backs...my back pics are at home so i will have to post mine later...

bf can you make mine later? please


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

i second that one bf    ANd your hubby has a hot!!!!! back


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> It was a very very nice one too, may I commend Butterfly on her outstanding taste in men.


Why thank you


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

I love a sexy back!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> holy cow nt nice back



not really, but I appreciate the compliment - thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2003)

hmmm...it just said my back was too BIG to post in here...oops, pic was too big...gimme a minute..


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> holy crap  these are some hot hot hot backs...my back pics are at home so i will have to post mine later...
> 
> bf can you make mine later? please






> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> i second that one bf    ANd your hubby has a hot!!!!! back


My pleasure!!!  You both have my email...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 14, 2003)

my butt would be up there if j'bo can figure out how to shrink it LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> my butt would be up there if j'bo can figure out how to shrink it LOL


Send it to me and I'll do it in a flash


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

ok it is official BF rocks!!!!!!!  oh and i so need help posing can we all tell  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Whoahoo!!!  Look at that tiny waist!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

i think it is the picture  LOL   But thanks BF, thank you so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah Back Avi!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> my butt would be up there if j'bo can figure out how to shrink it LOL



Lipoderm-Y works pretty well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> holy crap  these are some hot hot hot backs...my back pics are at home so i will have to post mine later...
> 
> bf can you make mine later? please



Personally, I am offended by these back pics.


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

You both look very good.


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

I already have a few pics for when we do the frontal nudity avatar


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I already have a few pics for when we do the frontal nudity avatar


As if I'd let those go


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, NOT my best feature but here's my back anyway...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok BF whatever not your best feature I need to learn to pose better, which i need to get ahold of my freaking gal who is suppossed to help me with that among other things, but oh well for now.  I swear my back is not as tiny as it looks in comparison all you other gals


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't sell yourself short sweetie! and at least you are tan!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2003)

.......BF is naked, he he he


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

I just need and want to widen out my back, i just look like a shrimp  LOL  at least i can laugh about it  LOL


----------



## y2gt (Jul 14, 2003)

can i play too


----------



## gr81 (Jul 14, 2003)

a shrimp huh. You are too hard on yourself SS, hella posts I have seen from ya have like this one^^. Let me tell you I just took a look at your pic in the other forum and your definately a good lookin girl. If I saw you I would be spitting some game. My 2 cents.
By the way, I don't know what your back WOs are like but if you want to widen those lats, it is all about the wide grip pullups fa sho


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

i am going to have to do more of those and lat pull down and thanks g- i really don't mean to be that hard on myself, i just am a perfectionist, i am sure manhy others are here alos  

But thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> can i play too


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> i am going to have to do more of those and lat pull down and thanks g- i really don't mean to be that hard on myself, i just am a perfectionist, i am sure manhy others are here alos
> 
> But thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!





I prefer WG pullups to lat pulldowns, but that's me.

We are generally our own biggest critic.  I used to get really depressed when a certain bodypart wouldn't respond. Now I just persist until it gets to where I want it.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> I prefer WG pullups to lat pulldowns, but that's me.
> 
> We are generally our own biggest critic.  I used to get really depressed when a certain bodypart wouldn't respond. Now I just persist until it gets to where I want it.


I agree with you Rob.  I do some sort of pullup everyweek.  Whether it be WG Pullups, CG or PG.  I make it a challenge and I don't use assist either.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I agree with you Rob.  I do some sort of pullup everyweek.  Whether it be WG Pullups, CG or PG.  I make it a challenge and I don't use assist either.




I've found that spreading your lats prior to initiating the movement places more emphasis on this region. I love to wear tank tops so I can watch them work.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

I wish I could do them without the assist I would just have to have a spot, but next time I workout with some of my friends I am so doing them like that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

At our gym, we have a machine that assists in doing pull ups.   You kneel on a pad which is linked to weights ... the more weight you use, the easier it is to do a pullup.  I use this machine to finish off my pulls up.  I strap on s 45lb weight when doing my pulls ups then move to the machine and use a low weight to just burn the lats that much more.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> At our gym, we have a machine that assists in doing pull ups.   You kneel on a pad which is linked to weights ... the more weight you use, the easier it is to do a pullup.  I use this machine to finish off my pulls up.  I strap on s 45lb weight when doing my pulls ups then move to the machine and use a low weight to just burn the lats that much more.



After that, I'll bet you feel like you can fly with those wings.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

In my world, you bet I do Rob.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

how can you tell that the im girls are horney or lonely?

TOP POSTERS:
SS
Butterfly
Jodi
J'Bo 

we need some lovin' damnit


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

oh no wait thats why i post.

jodi posts to teach and bf and ss post to learn.
i just post to whore


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

You teach as well!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

i dont even want to know what i teach 

i cant believe this thread has gotten over 200 posts....thats hilarious...when ever i want people to go to a thread i will just put the word "butt" in the title


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

LOL  J you totally teach maybe not thru words but by example, I mean do you know how many gals would die to look like you and do the things you do????????

Hey and whoring around isn't always bad  LOL  Hey and you teach us how to pick up on guys  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

pick up on guys hey  thats funny...its called starving for attention  cause i aint gettin any in real life


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2003)

attention whores, all of you


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

whores???????????


----------



## Dero (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how can you tell that the im girls are horney or lonely?
> 
> TOP POSTERS:
> ...



Pssssst J'Bo,check the top 15 posters/whores and I mean the active ones...11 of 15 are men.
Hmmmmmmmm.
Guess we are lacking SOME LUVIN!!!
Yes SS we are POST WHORES!!!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well some of us actually work at work
> 
> please please please come on jb please please.
> i will show you mine if you show me yours



OMG - Were all of you seriously trying to see a pic of my booty? Where were all of you when I decided to be brave?  

You're all so great. I LOVE IM. love it love it love it!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

yes....butt please....come on...i dare you


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

I double dare you!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

tripler dog dare you


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

I saved the pic ... I saved the pic ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I saved the pic ... I saved the pic ...


Well, you know what you have to do now then, don't you?!?


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah we wanna see nT


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

HOLY CRAP - ENUFF!! Im sure you'll all see more than you need to in Vegas!   



 - 'scuse me.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i cant keep clicking into this thread every 2 sec to see JB's ass. so someone let me know when its up.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey- "JB" - Thats you too!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

ok i need those panties yanks put up here right now  LOL


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

I deleted it off my 'puter.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Hey- "JB" - Thats you too!!!



hey there was a full page half nudy of me up here at one point. so i did my part  now show me your goods


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> I deleted it off my 'puter.


That's ok, I'm sure NT would send it to you


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

For craps sakes! 

let me get brave again, and maybe I will.


----------



## Fade (Jul 17, 2003)

Time for frontals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I love it fade  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

nice one bf.....your hilarious


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

ok folks Im bumping this thread so you all have a chance to look at my back. Im taking it down and dont want you's complaining again.  We got three minutes.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't take it down!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Its crooked for christ sakes. and I look lopsided.  I need take another one. Unless you guys want to post another body part...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

OK good thought! Let's do a frontal chest! Ladies in bikini's or something?


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

That may be just as bad as our asses. Huh Prince? Your highness? Where are you??? 


DG - I personally would like something YOU can contribute as well.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Its crooked for christ sakes. and I look lopsided.  I need take another one. Unless you guys want to post another body part...



yea. This is SOOOOOOOOO coming down.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

I did.............you missed it! But I could send it to you!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

OMG - Im a sucker for legs. Legs?? Guys can contribute to that. 

Stomach??? oooooooooooohh stomach would be lovely..

Help me out here ladies...


----------



## bodyhard (Jul 30, 2003)

What happend here I check out this whole post and didn't see not one butt  who took out all the pics? or do you have to have some special Privilege


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

they were pretty much all avis, bh...


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

dont be like me and snooze. You miss out on all the goods!!


----------

